# Indian Passport Given name/Surname issue



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm currently residing in Melbourne as a Permanent Resident. I hold a 20 year Indian passport and need to apply for a new 10 year passport as I'm looking to travel to Europe, and some countries there don't issue visas for travel if passport is over 10 years old.

In my current passport, the Surname field is blank and my complete name is mentioned in the Given name field. I want to get this fixed in the new passport. Does Melbourne consulate require any extra documents to split my name in the new passport. Anyone have any experience getting this done at the Melbourne consulate?

Thanks!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello,

I did the same thing from Indian Consulate in NYC. There is an option for "Name Split", which requires less paperwork and formalities. There was one "Deed Poll" document which I need to fill and submit alongwith some other requirements. 

For Indian Consulate in NYC , following is the webpage : http://passport.blsindia-usa.com/changename.php , cant find anything on Indian Consulate Melbourne webpage. I would suggest you to check with Indian Consulate in Melbourne regarding Name Split option.


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

I had similar issue in my old passport. Surname field was blank. So I renewed my passport at Indian embassy in Melbourne. They advised to do a Statutory Declaration. I was given a form which I filled in front of local police offcial stating that my new passport has my last name in Surname field. 
It worked out perfectly and now I have my new passport with surname issue fixed.

Example:

Before:in old passport
Surnameblank)
Given Name: FirstN LastN

After:my new passport
Surname:LastN
Given Name:FirstN

Hope this helps!!
Cheers!!


----------



## coker (Mar 31, 2012)

Ishot557 said:


> I had similar issue in my old passport. Surname field was blank. So I renewed my passport at Indian embassy in Melbourne. They advised to do a Statutory Declaration. I was given a form which I filled in front of local police offcial stating that my new passport has my last name in Surname field.
> It worked out perfectly and now I have my new passport with surname issue fixed.
> 
> Example:
> ...


Thanks Ishot557. Did you have to give an ad in Indian/Australian newspaper? How long did it take to get the new passport? I'm traveling to India in April and want to make sure I get my new passport before that. By the way, when did you apply for new passport? Was it through VFS IHC Visa Information - Australia

Thanks!


----------



## Ishot557 (Jul 23, 2013)

coker said:


> Thanks Ishot557. Did you have to give an ad in Indian/Australian newspaper? How long did it take to get the new passport? I'm traveling to India in April and want to make sure I get my new passport before that. By the way, when did you apply for new passport? Was it through VFS IHC Visa Information - Australia
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
1.No ads need to be given in newspaper or anything!! 
2.Only STATUTORY DECLARATION (SD) IS NEEDED. SD can be obtained from Indian Embassy.They will tell you what to write in SD. Its just one line basically i.e changing your name 'from and 'to.
3. Go to nearest police station with SD.Sign in front of police officer and he will sign it as well. 
4.deposit your documents at embassy.
5. Yeah it was VFS. Complete the form.Print it out.Attach 2*3 size 4 photographs. Mine new passport arrived in 10 Dayz.

Cheers!!


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,

We are awaiting our AUS 189 grants and in a similar situation:

We are India Passport holders.

Mine and our sons passports - names listed correctly - Given Name -> Surname

My Spouse has her Surname field blank and her complete name listed in Given Name field.

Hence we have applied accordingly in her visa application i.e. as per the passport put the complete name in Given Name and left surname blank.

We have been assured by our Agent that this is fine & I wanted to get a second opinion here from senior forum members that it would be fine for us.

Thanks in advance.

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kanchan jain (Aug 14, 2016)

hi,
i recently married and my surname on my passport is jain and on my visa too 
i want to change my surname after weeding ,so how can i do it 
pls explain the full procedure


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

Ishot557 said:


> I had similar issue in my old passport. Surname field was blank. So I renewed my passport at Indian embassy in Melbourne. They advised to do a Statutory Declaration. I was given a form which I filled in front of local police offcial stating that my new passport has my last name in Surname field.
> It worked out perfectly and now I have my new passport with surname issue fixed.
> 
> Example:
> ...




Hello Mate,

I currently have a PR for my family. I've done my validation trip but not moved to Australia permanently.

My passport has the surname issue (blank) I was considering the name split which is possible here from the embassy in UAE.

My question here is what changes do I have to make in the immi account as there is no visa label and these details are to be updated online.

For airlines to validate my vevo check they usually enter the same given name in first name and last name. As the surname is missing.

I am curious to know what changes did you make to your immi account. ?

What about driving license, Medicare, bank accounts ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neerajldh (Apr 16, 2013)

ikrammd said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> I currently have a PR for my family. I've done my validation trip but not moved to Australia permanently.
> 
> ...



Hi Dear,

I am also in same situation. I have also done my validation trip last month only. I am also thinking of splitting my given name and surname here in UAE itself as my passport is about to expire. Have you already done this process? Did you got any information about, how to update immi account after splitting name? Any idea how important it is to have given name and surname separate on passport?

Regards,


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj (Apr 9, 2017)

neerajldh said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> I am also in same situation. I have also done my validation trip last month only. I am also thinking of splitting my given name and surname here in UAE itself as my passport is about to expire. Have you already done this process? Did you got any information about, how to update immi account after splitting name? Any idea how important it is to have given name and surname separate on passport?
> 
> Regards,


Hi,

You can fill out a Form1022 to make changes. 

Yatharth


----------



## ikrammd (Apr 14, 2015)

neerajldh said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello Mate,

I haven't done this yet. Once the name split is done in UAE. (The VFS guys have a seperate form for the name split)

You will have to use form 929 to complete this change and have to mention that it is just a name split and not a change.

I haven't done this personally but I do know a person who has done this. The VEVO with the right name however did take time for him.

If you want to discuss this you may PM me I'll send you my contact details.

Regards,
Ikram


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

